# New Here



## Scattered Screams (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello new to this site, I'm from Missouri. It's great to meet everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Scattered!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum, glad you joined.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, SS!


----------



## EvilLump (Jul 27, 2009)

Sup fellow newbie


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum SS, you're just in time to join in for the mad rush to the big day!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome. UR in the right place SS for some haunting fun!


----------

